# American Idol (Top 7 - Redux) - 04/18/2012



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Who were _YOUR_ favorites tonight?

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

ROUND #1

*HOLLIE:* I generally think it's a bad idea to do an Adele song, but I thought she did incredible! She owned it...

*COLTON:* I was very sad when his sister came up on stage... I like her SO much better than him. I was not impressed with his performance...

*ELISE:* I thought she did well, but it was not up to her usual quality. I wanted her to kill it, and she stopped short of doing that.

*PHILLIP:* I REALLY ENJOYED THIS. I was impressed... I like the arrangement, and I thought he made the song his own.

*JESSICA:* Not the best performance she's ever done, but I thought she did incredible... nothing new for her.

*SKYLAR:* Mixed emotions... I've never heard the Country version... I wasn't blown away by it, but I thought she did fairly well for her.

*JOSHUA:* I wasn't familiar with the song... but I thought he did well vocally. Not my favorite Joshua performance, but I liked that he toned it down some for this performance.

ROUND #2

*HOLLIE:* I really thought Skylar would sing this song... I thought it was pretty good for her, but nothing spectacular... which is what I felt her first song was.

*COLTON:* I was reminded of how very sad I was when his sister came up on stage... I like her SO much better than him. I was not impressed with his performance...

*ELISE:* Uh... I was blushing and adjusting the collar on my shirt with some of the noises she was making and looks she was giving. Not my favorite performance of hers... but she was certainly drawing me into the song! :eek2:  

*PHILLIP:* I was hoping he'd do Otis Redding, but I REALLY ENJOYED THIS. I was impressed... and I LOVED the amount of fun he was having on stage. "AWKWARDLY BRILLIANT"... I'm stealing that phrase from Steven... I LOVE it...

*JESSICA:* Not my favorite performance by her, but I really enjoyed her trying something different, and I was very pleased by it. 

*SKYLAR:* I'm not crazy about Skylar, and I love this song, so I SHOULD hate what she did with it, but for some weird reason, I REALLY enjoyed it. 

*JOSHUA:* I thought he did well, but I've heard better performances of this. I (and others I know) are afraid his song choice will hurt his votes in my neck of the woods too, so I'm concerned for him.

*FAVORITES OF THE NIGHT:* Phillip, Hollie, Jessica
*WORST OF THE NIGHT:* Colton
*BOTTOM THREE PREDICTION:* Elise, Joshua, and ??????
*WHO'S GOING HOME?:* Elise 

~Alan


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Hollie, Jessica and Philip. Hoping one of these three wins it all.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

To me Hollie won the night, with Elise and Jessica tied for second. Phillip was in the middle of the pack with Skylar and Joshua. And Colton was at the bottom. Alone. His performances seemed off-key and flat.

If fans voted based solely on tonight's performances, they should put Colton in the bottom three but it's a toss-up who will be with him.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> To me Hollie won the night, with Elise and Jessica tied for second. Phillip was in the middle of the pack with Skylar and Joshua. And Colton was at the bottom. Alone. His performances seemed off-key and flat.
> 
> If fans voted based solely on tonight's performances, they should put Colton in the bottom three but it's a toss-up who will be with him.


Aside from the fact that I'd switch Phillip and Elise... we're in total agreement.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm glad they finally cut Hollie a break. I don't think her stage presence was markedly different than last week's, but I guess they decided they beat that horse to death and decided to pick on Elise instead, after her second song.

I actually thought Skylar won the night. She delivered on both those songs, IMHO. I know she's not going to win it all, but this was her strongest night on Idol so far, IMHO.

I loved Jessica's first performance, but I thought she needed a little "tenderness" at the end of the second performance. Too intense for my taste.

I'm a fan of Joshua's, but I didn't think he killed the Sam Cooke song at all, in spite of their praise. Overall, I thought it was a bad night for him, and I wouldn't be shocked if he goes home this week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Colton better have a lot of 12 yr olds in his corner this week.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

It was about time that Joshua did Sam Cooke, but then he couldn't resist squalling through parts of it. He should have nailed it.

Phillip Phillips is a doofus isn't he? First song was better than his usual, second - he should of done _Mustang Sally_ instead. Like Joshua he had a song that he should of crushed but didn't.

What would happen if Jessica had to hold the microphone with her left hand? Should do better in the voting, eh?

Judges kept saying that contestants didn't belong in the bottom three, but then somebody has to be there don't they?

Hollie was better last night. Elise was bad. Skylar, well it all starts sounding the same. Very loud though.

I don't get Colton but then I don't count. He seems to be limiting himself as does Phillip, but then probably no changing them.

I see that I haven't had much nice to say. Oh well, I'll still watch tonight (or at least I will now that I added a SL to the HR24 - the HR34 kept missing Thursday with an error even though it was the only recording).


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> I'm glad they finally cut Hollie a break. I don't think her stage presence was markedly different than last week's, but I guess they decided they beat that horse to death and decided to pick on Elise instead, after her second song.


It wasn't stage presence... it was her giving herself to the song.

With some of the artists this year, it all comes so naturally. Hollie is INCREDIBLY talented, but it doesn't come natural for her. She tries too hard, and it shows in her performance. She gave up control and let the song take over, and she did phenomenal with it.... something very difficult to do when you're singing an Adele song.

While I think Hollie got the respect she deserved on the first song (maybe a little too much on the second), perhaps the judges felt that she was saved last week due to being too hard on her. This week, they felt they'd go easy on her and hard on Elise... :lol:



Steve said:


> I actually thought Skylar won the night. She delivered on both those songs, IMHO. I know she's not going to win it all, but this was her strongest night on Idol so far, IMHO.


It was indeed her strongest night, but I thought Hollie sorta won the night for her comeback with "Rolling In The Deep."

Jessica was strong as always of course... but I thought Phillip was better than usual. While I'm cheering him on, he's usually in the middle of the pack for me with performances, but he was one of my favorites last night.



Steve said:


> I'm a fan of Joshua's, but I didn't think he killed the Sam Cooke song at all, in spite of their praise. Overall, I thought it was a bad night for him, and I wouldn't be shocked if he goes home this week.


I've heard better performances of the song... 



Doug Brott said:


> Colton better have a lot of 12 yr olds in his corner this week.


Sadly, he probably does... 

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Elise with Let's Get it On was very uncomfortable trying to sell a Black-genre sex song. Seemed forced and embarrassing. Not sexy at all. She can't sell sexy. Neither the looks nor the skills. Her first tune was just ok.

Colton had a bad night. One silly screamy hard-rock tune was out his comfort zone--Adam Lambert territory. And the EW&F cover mess was unrecognizable and odd-sounding. A great song made mediocre. Meh.

Joshua started okay with "Change" but forced it way over the top at the end with shrieking and mugging. Very unnatural and desperate-sounding.

The trailer trash songs and singers are garbage. Why bother?

Phillip is just Dave Mathews trying to be Phillip. One DM is too many. And that simpy smile of his during lyrics about suffering and pain, insufferable. Dude has no clue what he's singing about.

Hollie was the big winner, along with Jessica who always kills it and is clearly a monster diva who destroys all comers. But America hates her!:lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's scarey how much I'm agreeing with Maruuk this year. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Elise with Let's Get it On was very uncomfortable trying to sell a Black-genre sex song. Seemed forced and embarrassing. Not sexy at all. She can't sell sexy. Neither the looks nor the skills. Her first tune was just ok.


To each their own...

She certainly had my attention... :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> It's scarey how much I'm agreeing with Maruuk this year. :lol:


The first step is admitting you have a problem!   

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously? Body of a truck driver after too much truck stop food, a face like Howdy Doody. Yikes. I mean, Howdy was kinda cute, but...

I'm sure Elise is a _really_ nice person. But trying to seduce us like some kind of hot vamp last night? I'd be more receptive to Stevie Nicks. Wait, no I wouldn't. Maybe Jimmy...at least he cuts down on the Krispy Kremes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tongiht's results could be interesting based on last night's performances.

We'll see how "loyalty" holds up for some...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can't believe Elise made it.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Alan on speedial!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Seriously? Body of a truck driver after too much truck stop food, a face like Howdy Doody. Yikes. I mean, Howdy was kinda cute, but...
> 
> I'm sure Elise is a _really_ nice person. But trying to seduce us like some kind of hot vamp last night? I'd be more receptive to Stevie Nicks. Wait, no I wouldn't. Maybe Jimmy...at least he cuts down on the Krispy Kremes.


I find that very offensive.

I never said she was a super-model, but I still find her attractive.

To each their own...



Maruuk said:


> sigma1914 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe Elise made it.
> ...


I voted for Jessica, Joshua and Phillip last night.

As much as I like Elise (last night notwithstanding), and enjoyed Hollie and Skylar last night, I wanted to give more attention to the people I want in the Top 3.

~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Whew...close call for Holly. Id like to see her hang in there a few more weeks


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, SHE'S the one who put herself out there as a "Do Me Now" sex object last night. Lady Gaga and Katy Perry can pull that off. Others should show a little taste and discretion given what nature provided them. Or be open to fair scrutiny.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Hey, SHE'S the one who put herself out there as a "Do Me Now" sex object last night. Lady Gaga and Katy Perry can pull that off. Others should show a little taste and discretion given what nature provided them. Or be open to fair scrutiny.


Yeah, she is open to fair scrutiny, and while I thought her voice was sexy during that song, her performance was kind of awkward.

Katy Perry, I agree with, but Katy Perry doesn't exactly have a super-model body either.

However, you kind of proved my point with the other one. Lady GaGa is the complete opposite of sexy in my opinion. I'll be respectful and leave it at that.

Again, to each their own...

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> ...
> 
> Katy Perry, I agree with, but Katy Perry doesn't exactly have a super-model body either.


:eek2: What???












> However, you kind of proved my point with the other one. Lady GaGa is the complete opposite of sexy in my opinion. I'll be respectful and leave it at that.
> 
> Again, to each their own...
> 
> ~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> :eek2: What???


You picked a good photo of her. I've seen some that were very unflattering... :eek2:

I think she's attractive regardless...



sigma1914 said:


>


As for GaGa, I've seen a few somewhat flattering pictures, but overall, she does nothing for me.

Beauty is often in the eye of the beholder...

Is Elise on my list of most gorgeous women ever... no. I do think she's attractive though.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and I'd like to think we are evolved enough to behave respectfully.

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess I saw something like this coming....questioned how the loyalty would last with one bad night for anyone at this point. Got the answer tonight.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> I guess I saw something like this coming....questioned how the loyalty would last with one bad night for anyone at this point. Got the answer tonight.


It renewed my faith in the voting process! 

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hopefully, Elise and Dave Mathews are next.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"sigma1914" said:


> Hopefully, Elise and Dave Mathews are next.


While Skylar is my next least favorite, I suspect Elise or Hollie will be next. Joshua possibly, but my money is on the others.

I understand the DM comparisons, but I would say he's just as equal to Jonny Lang as DM.

I suspect we'll be seeing him a while longer. 

~Alan


----------



## HDSC (Jan 9, 2012)

I am going to add my Nickel's worth to this topic:

Not in any order of preference:

Skylar: She will do well in Nashville as she has the C&W following and the voice for it. Overall she is definately one of the best this year. 

Phillip: Yep does an excellent - Dave Matthews imitation. J.L0 may even...help him further in his career. I think the young girls probably lightup the switchboard. 

Hollie: Well, she grew up this week with solid performances. Weeks ago, I would 
have said she was watching from home this week. Can she maintain it?

Jessica: Probably the best natural voice in the competition, but she needs to sing 
some variety and more modern songs. So Young she is maturing before our eyes.

Joshua: He can hit the high notes! Not sure how to place him overall. He almost reminds me of the Grey headed guy that won 3 years ago. Winner, but .....? Not saying he will win it just my penny 's worth here.

Elise: Probably best showmanship overall, that Led Zepplin song was one of the best this year, but she had a Trainwreck with Marvin Gaye. If she can rock it out till the end she may finish higher than her bottom 3 personna. It just seems to rear its ugly head almost every week. 

Regarding personal flaws: 

I would not worry too much about looks, hair, teeth, weight as far as the final criteria. Ms. Underwood was very heavy in the rear during her Idol run. Jennifer Hudson, she was voted off somewhere around 7th. I saw her open for the Lady Chabliss years ago, wow how things have changed. The name leaves me but the girl that sang Maggie Mae and had terrible teeth within the last two years has a new COLGATE smile now. 

When you reach this stage of American Idol, breaks and timing is everything regarding your future. Not winning it outright certainly is not a deal breakeri!

Feel free to print this out and then when finished reading - wipe. 

When you


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

HDSC said:


> Skylar: She will do well in Nashville as she has the C&W following and the voice for it. Overall she is definately one of the best this year.


If anybody outside the top two gets a record deal, you can bet on her getting one. She's too nasally for me a lot of the times, but she's talented and is the most marketable.



HDSC said:


> Phillip: Yep does an excellent - Dave Matthews imitation. J.L0 may even...help him further in his career. I think the young girls probably lightup the switchboard.


Even if he were to have been voted out earlier tonight, I think he'd get a record deal since Jimmy stated earlier in the competition that he'd sign Phillip and Jessica on the spot.



HDSC said:


> Hollie: Well, she grew up this week with solid performances. Weeks ago, I would have said she was watching from home this week. Can she maintain it?


That is the question...



HDSC said:


> Jessica: Probably the best natural voice in the competition, but she needs to sing some variety and more modern songs. So Young she is maturing before our eyes.


The last two weeks have had some fairly modern tunes.



HDSC said:


> Joshua: He can hit the high notes! Not sure how to place him overall. He almost reminds me of the Grey headed guy that won 3 years ago. Winner, but .....? Not saying he will win it just my penny 's worth here.


Taylor Hicks wishes had was as good as Joshua...

That being said... I really wish Joshua would pick better songs for him. 



HDSC said:


> Elise: Probably best showmanship overall, that Led Zepplin song was one of the best this year, but she had a Trainwreck with Marvin Gaye. If she can rock it out till the end she may finish higher than her bottom 3 personna. It just seems to rear its ugly head almost every week.


Most people enjoy having a Summer home... 



HDSC said:


> Regarding personal flaws:
> 
> I would not worry too much about looks, hair, teeth, weight as far as the final criteria. Ms. Underwood was very heavy in the rear during her Idol run. Jennifer Hudson, she was voted off somewhere around 7th. I saw her open for the Lady Chabliss years ago, wow how things have changed. The name leaves me but the girl that sang Maggie Mae and had terrible teeth within the last two years has a new COLGATE smile now.


I'm fully aware of the focus on appearance in show business. I always remember reading an article about 10-15 years ago about how Patsy Cline never would have gotten a chance in today's music business. Amazingly, Adele has achieved success in the industry, but she should consider that a miracle. Erin Willett on "The Voice" has very little chance of succeeding...

However, there are varying degrees of weight. Not everybody looks like they stepped off of a magazine cover, and some of the people on magazine covers don't truly look like they stepped off of a magazine cover.

You mention Jennifer Hudson above... while I think she's attractive now, I didn't some odd years ago.

You mentioned Carrie Underwood... she's lost some weight since she was on AI, but I thought she was perfectly fine, so I never thought about it. I don't notice anything wrong with Elise either...

Ruben Studdard was pretty large...

As for others things... yeah, you're referring to Crystal Bowersox. Elliot Yamin (who was in the audience tonight) had some dental help as well.

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting night. Where was Colton's teenybopper army to save him?

I love Colton's response, "I'm going to make great records!" And he won't. But he'll make Christian records. He'll be an ok Christian recording artist. They can make a lot of money. The irony is the winner gets mired in a contractual straightjacket for multiple years, the losers are free to cut their own deals with whoever. And often much better deals, with creative freedom and out clauses. The winner gets none of the above.

I can't believe Colter's outro tune was that train wreck of a song "Everything" by Christian band Lifehouse (they say they're NOT a Christian band but that's just so they can get crossover sales, all their songs are about the flying spaghetti monster in the sky) where he mumbles the Christian-pander verses in that soft incomprehensible drone _completely out of tune_ just like the soft tuneless verse night before that cost him the vote.

It was almost like he was saying, "Well guys, if you don't need me around anymore I'm certainly not going to provide you with any more free quality vocals to market since my new Christian record company will not be a Fox affiliate!" That tuneless mess tonight was certainly not salable to anybody.

Jimmy was right on: Get Jessica up to date, quick! I mean, not Ke$ha or Lana Del Rey but...you know what, I bet Jessica could KILL "Video Games"! That would be mindblowing.

Put Elise in a nice dress or hip belbottoms to cover the man-legs and lose those hideous Jersey Shore shoes she's always wearing, give her a nice sincere contemporary song and she'll do fine. I like her, she has a sweet smile.

Hollie is cute, and a comer. Watch out for her next week, she's got the Big Mo.

Skylar is just another fireplug gun-totin' hood-wearin' Gretchen Wilson clone, then there's Phillip Mathews. Nuf said.

Joshua could sell zero records. Ok, CDs. Ok, downloads, whatever. Ok, gospel records, he could do ok there. And he could be huge in the gay club circuit. Huge. But as a standard recording artist singing original songs for the 14 - 34 demo? Say what? How does that work? His voice is way too quirky and old-sounding. And the era of the Teddy Pendergrass soul balladeer is long since past. And if he tried to sing John Legend-type tunes, how does he make the gender thing work? They have to be about girls. Kind of a problem. He's toast.

Has anybody figured out who's voting these days? No longer mostly 12-14 year old White girls in Southern states with daddy's credit card?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Jimmy was right on: Get Jessica up to date, quick! I mean, not Ke$ha or Lana Del Rey but...you know what, I bet Jessica could KILL "Video Games"! That would be mindblowing.


When Jimmy said that last night, I figured he was quoting your post from the other day! 



Maruuk said:


> But. Jessica does not sing anything a kid would want to listen to. She sings diva songs and mature R&B stuff, she sings like a polished 40-year old. Not hip at all. Adult music. What 14-23 year old would buy her records? Nobody. She's in that whole Whitney-Celine-Blige bag and truly kills it, but she's way out of her own demo, and that's a problem for a 16 year old.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Interesting night. Where was Colton's teenybopper army to save him?


He's partially blaming his Lady GaGa song choice... stating that it didn't connect with his audience. I'll get back to that later though...



Maruuk said:


> I love Colton's response, "I'm going to make great records!" And he won't. But he'll make Christian records. He'll be an ok Christian recording artist. They can make a lot of money. The irony is the winner gets mired in a contractual straightjacket for multiple years, the losers are free to cut their own deals with whoever. And often much better deals, with creative freedom and out clauses. The winner gets none of the above.
> 
> I can't believe Colter's outro tune was that train wreck of a song "Everything" by Christian band Lifehouse (they say they're NOT a Christian band but that's just so they can get crossover sales, all their songs are about the flying spaghetti monster in the sky) where he mumbles the Christian-pander verses in that soft incomprehensible drone _completely out of tune_ just like the soft tuneless verse night before that cost him the vote.
> 
> It was almost like he was saying, "Well guys, if you don't need me around anymore I'm certainly not going to provide you with any more free quality vocals to market since my new Christian record company will not be a Fox affiliate!" That tuneless mess tonight was certainly not salable to anybody.


While I'm a Christian, and won't comment on a couple aspects of the post, I can't say I disagree with most of your statement.

Colton gave several great performances on AI... enough to show that he had potential, but so much of it fell flat for me, and I felt that he got a pass so many times when he shouldn't have...

While a 100% of the people I know are Christian, I can honestly say that of the ones I know who watch the show, and have shared their opinions, very few of them are Colton fans, and of the few individuals who are, I've never heard them say anything about his singing... only his beliefs. Most of the people I know felt he was one of the weakest links in the competition.

I like some of Lifehouse's stuff, and I wasn't a big fan of Colton's earlier performance of that song. That being said, I think he at least did a better job of it upon his exit than he did prior... so I at least give him credit for improvement.



Maruuk said:


> Has anybody figured out who's voting these days? No longer mostly 12-14 year old White girls in Southern states with daddy's credit card?


Not really sure where the credit card comes in, but I have my thoughts about that (I said I'd get back to that).

First of all... most 12-14 year old white girls in Southern states... at least the ones I know of, would probably kick Colton's butt for wearing his hair like that... as well as for wearing skinny jeans with chicken legs.

Nope... most of that demographic would go for Phillip or Skylar.... not Colton!

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> He's partially blaming his Lady GaGa song choice... stating that it didn't connect with his audience. I'll get back to that later though...


Here's the interview to which I was referring:

'American Idol': Colton Dixon regrets singing Lady Gaga

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Colton is still casting about a bit on who he is as an artist (ALT/Christian/Hard Rock/Etc), and that caught up with him. Skylar has no such problem, and that helps her a ton.

I agree, he really killed earlier on some of those piano pieces he did. He's quite a good singer and piano player. He was so good I had him in the finals, but his uncertainty as an artist tripped him up. He looked plain silly out there on that trashy hard rock thing. As Jimmy said, "What is this, the 80's again??"

I know years ago the so-called experts had young White girls pegged as the heavy voting bloc, but I'm sure that must have migrated over the years into pockets, niches of voters representing varied constituencies.

These days it seems you can't just peg a cute boy or girl and assume they have an unbeatable fan base. The voters are fickle and showing some odd predilections of late.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> I know years ago the so-called experts had young White girls pegged as the heavy voting bloc, but I'm sure that must have migrated over the years into pockets, niches of voters representing varied constituencies.


Scotty won last year... so unless things have changed that much from last year, my money is on that still being the case.

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

And that would argue as well for a strong blue-collar/country pop element--that gives Skylar a shot. And helps explain Jessica's surprising weakness. 

I noticed that the judges have started to get on Jessica's case, especially that bizarre and rambling rant by Lopez about "not connecting with the audience" among other things. Right after Jessica had KILLED the audience.

Makes you wonder about tampering. If the judges know somebody's getting pounded in the voting ahead of time, they could look real good, and make the show look good, by getting on their case regardless of how they did musically. To look like they're in sync with the audience.

Not saying that happened here in that, of course, they saved her and were shocked by the vote themselves. But there has to be pressure from the producers to coddle some and slam others for a variety of reasons. I've seen judges whine about pitch when there was literally zero pitch problems. And I get paid to spot pitch problems.

Certainly producer tampering has become a mainstay of reality shows like "Survivor" "The Great Race", etc etc. It's standard now. They barely bother to deny it.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> And that would argue as well for a strong blue-collar/country pop element--that gives Skylar a shot. And helps explain Jessica's surprising weakness.


Yep...



Maruuk said:


> I noticed that the judges have started to get on Jessica's case, especially that bizarre and rambling rant by Lopez about "not connecting with the audience" among other things. Right after Jessica had KILLED the audience.
> 
> Makes you wonder about tampering. If the judges know somebody's getting pounded in the voting ahead of time, they could look real good, and make the show look good, by getting on their case regardless of how they did musically. To look like they're in sync with the audience.
> 
> ...


You probably wouldn't have cared for Adam Levine's recent statement on pitchy-ness then... LOL!!

Yeah, I don't always agree with him 100%, but I do LOVE to hear Jimmy's comments on Thursday... it's usually refreshing.

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah, I don't always agree with him 100%, but I do LOVE to hear Jimmy's comments on Thursday... it's usually refreshing.


And revealing. I forgot the exact words, but he said something last night that made it sound like Joshua might already be all but signed with him.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> And revealing. I forgot the exact words, but he said something last night that made it sound like Joshua might already be all but signed with him.


It should definitely be encouraging for him anyway.

However, Jimmy's statements regarding Jessica and Phillip were stronger still.

I don't remember it word for word, but he said he'd sign them today.... and that was a month or so ago, so I think they're in luck regardless of what happens.

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Love Jimmy but I don't always agree on the commerciality of some of these kids he likes. Jimmy and the guest celeb comments are about the only things worth watching besides the performances. The judges are just sycophantic mush, worthless.

It's funny, even Jimmy admits that Phillip is just a Dave Mathews clone, but somehow he wants to sign him? Who next, an Elvis impersonator?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> It's funny, even Jimmy admits that Phillip is just a Dave Mathews clone, but somehow he wants to sign him? Who next, an Elvis impersonator?


I have my criticisms of Phillip... I'm harder on him than Jimmy. I'm not a moron, so I understand the comparisons to Dave Mathews, but I feel the "clone" comment is a little harsh.

I also don't remember him ever saying that Phillip is a Dave Mathews clone?! 

~Alan


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Yeah, I don't always agree with him 100%, but I do LOVE to hear Jimmy's comments on Thursday... it's usually refreshing.





Steve said:


> And revealing. I forgot the exact words, but he said something last night that made it sound like Joshua might already be all but signed with him.


The SF Examiner had it:



> Jimmy Iovine, "I think Joshua did himself a lot of good last night. He stayed in his sweet spot and was very very comfortable. And as for that final song, A Change Is Gonna Come,_ if we can find a song at the record company as good as that to give to Joshua, we're going to have a great run with him. _ [*more*]"


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have my criticisms of Phillip... I'm harder on him than Jimmy. I'm not a moron, so I understand the comparisons to Dave Mathews, but I feel the "clone" comment is a little harsh.
> 
> I also don't remember him ever saying that Phillip is a Dave Mathews clone?!
> 
> ~Alan


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I am beginning to wonder how the judges are feeling about Jimmi being so spot on in his review of the contestants and contradicting their own reviews? To me, I would rather here his comments after the live performances and let us hear the judges the following night when it matters NOT...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have my criticisms of Phillip... I'm harder on him than Jimmy. I'm not a moron, so I understand the comparisons to Dave Mathews, but I feel the "clone" comment is a little harsh.
> 
> I also don't remember him ever saying that Phillip is a Dave Mathews clone?!





sigma1914 said:


>





Alan Gordon said:


> I'm not a moron, so I understand the comparisons to Dave Mathews, but I feel the "clone" comment is a little harsh.




~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Next week, the Top 6 will take on the songs of Queen.

They will even take part in a group medley along with original Queen members Brian May and Roger Taylor. 

On Thursday, Season 11′s Stefano Langone returns to perform as well as Katy Perry.... LOL!!


~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Queen? Ugh.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Queen? Ugh.


Are you stating that because you feel it's not current enough, or do you not like Queen?!

~Alan


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Are you stating that because you feel it's not current enough, or do you not like Queen?!
> 
> ~Alan


I like them, but don't like when AI does them or disco. I'd prefer AI only do modern music because these kids are supposed to be pop stars of today. I have other gripes for AI if you ever care. :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I like them, but don't like when AI does them or disco. I'd prefer AI only do modern music because these kids are supposed to be pop stars of today. I have other gripes for AI if you ever care. :lol:


I think most people have gripes with AI... I can't say I always agree with them... the woman who announced she quit watching AI after 10 years because Colton got sent home last night for instance... :lol:

One of the coolest things about AI to me has always been the ability of some artists to breathe new life into these older songs. As long as they don't use a cover for the artists first single (here's looking at you Melanie Amaro and "Respect").

While I like some Disco... that's usually a pretty bad week, so I kind of agree with you there... :nono2:

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, I was sure Adam Lambert was gonna get the Queen gig replacing Freddie. He was far better than the guy they ended up with. But of course he wants to do his own thing. But man could he deliver that Freddie juice--awesome!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never figured out why they can't do this week's top 40 on Billboard or something. Why do they always go creaky retro and super safe? I suppose they can't afford the rights to the hottest chart songs. But they end up with a repertoire far lamer than any cover band you might hear at your local bar. Those guys learn THIS WEEK'S hits and play em NOW. Idol plays the hits of...1983.









"What is this, 1983??"


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just really dislike making artists singing outside their genre. I like Alicia Keyes for her R&B skills... No one wants to hear her do country. I like Eli Young Band for their country music... They're not doing rock.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I just really dislike making artists singing outside their genre. I like Alicia Keyes for her R&B skills... No one wants to hear her do country. I like Eli Young Band for their country music... They're not doing rock.


I think Carrie Underwood partially won on her performance of Heart's Alone. It was certainly a "moment" for her.

Katherine McPhee had a "moment" with "Somewhere Over The Rainbow."

David Cook managed to make "Music Of The Night" sound unbelievable...

Skylar has had some AMAZING moments this year when she sang songs outside the Country genre...

Lauren Alaina was amazing last year when she did Aerosmith, and the only time I actually enjoyed Scotty last year was when he did Elvis.

There is a danger going outside your comfort zone, but it can offer big dividends...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Maruuk said:


> Man, I was sure Adam Lambert was gonna get the Queen gig replacing Freddie. He was far better than the guy they ended up with. But of course he wants to do his own thing. But man could he deliver that Freddie juice--awesome!


I was watching a Grammy special from years back on an old DVR today... and during the interview with Katy Perry, they were saying that Freddie Mercury was kind of her inspiration. I thought that was weird since she's going to be performing this week... right after I watched this YEARS old interview... :sure:

I haven't heard the new guy, but they would have been lucky to get Adam!

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

You'd be amazed at how weak the new sub is. Adam took some of Queen's stuff to NEW heights even beyond Freddie. But he was smart to step back before he got typecast as a Freddie impersonator. Whether Freddie Mercury or Dave Mathews, impersonation is a dead end.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with Alan. It's boring when country-pop twangers just keep drawlin' their way through the whole season or divas clone Celine and Whitney week after tedious week. Make 'em work for the prize. I want to hear Skylar have to do Pink and Fergie and Lil Kim. Make Phillip do some Chris Brown or LMAO.

If they crash n burn...awesome!

This is about entertainment for US, nobody really gives a spit who wins. Half the winners sink beneath the waves anyways.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Song list revealed:



Spoiler



*American Idol 2012 Top 6 - Queen:*

The Show Must Go On
Fat Bottomed Girls
Bohemian Rhapsody
Save Me
Crazy Little Thing Called Love
I Want It All

*American Idol 2012 Top 6 - Hopeful's Choice:*

Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
The Climb - Miley Cyrus
Ready For Love - India Arie
Bold As Love - Jimi Hendrix
The &#8230; - &#8230; &#8230; Band
Tattoos On This Town - Jason Aldean



Some are pretty obvious who is singing them...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What's Colton singing?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

"Doug Brott" said:


> What's Colton singing?


Snoop Dogg!

He's no longer bound by theme week... 

~Alan


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> What's Colton singing?


_Bad Day_ or _Dream On_.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Henry said:


> _Bad Day_ or _Dream On_.


While Colton may have been one of my least favorite contestants in the competition, I do think he has potential.

Otherwise, I would have gone with Tim McGraw's "Please Remember Me" that Scotty butchers every Thursday night on AI...

Given my opinion of his potential, that would have been mean!

~Alan


----------

